# X11 un soucis quand on ne le trouve pas.



## H-L (3 Novembre 2010)

Hello ! 
Voila je me ss présenté alors maintenant j'ai une petite question ! 

j'aimerai installer Gimp. jusque la, impec.
je le telecharge, ensuite je déplace l'icon dans programme et je lance l'application.
seulement, un fenêtre s'ouvre avec en entête "Where is X11?" 
Et la ? c'est une bonne question... j'en ai aucune idée ! j'ai alors essayer de le telechager mais une fenêtre ma affirmée que je n'avais aucunement besoin de ce programme car il est déjà présent. 

Alors quelqu'un peut il m'aider S.V.P ? 
Merci


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2010)

Dans le Dvd d'installation fourni avec ton Mac X11 tu trouveras
Il faut je pense lancer l'installeur de Mac Os, archiver/installer et en options ne garder que X11.
Ou alors utiliser Pacifist pour extraire le paquet d'installation de X.11 et l'installer tout seul.


----------



## H-L (6 Novembre 2010)

merci, je vais voir ça =)


----------



## subsole (7 Novembre 2010)

Sur le DVD de Tiger, le chemin est => System => Installation => Packages => X11User.pkg


----------



## H-L (17 Novembre 2010)

il y a un souci, a moin que ce soit moi qui n'est pas compris,
j'ai un mac Os X 10.4.11 
donc je n'est pas le dvd Os x11

enfin j'ai toujours le DVD X11 avec celui de mon pere, mais, est-ce que ca marchera ? 

ou je n'ai tout simplement rien compris. 

quelques éclaircissements sont-ils possible s.v.p. ?

pourtant le logiciel Gimp et bien pour une version X 10.4.11...
merci


----------



## KERRIA (21 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir

X11 n'à rien à voir avec ta version de l'OS X installée pour le fonctionnement de ta machine
c'est un utilitaire que normalement si tu as tout installé au dépar du trouve dans "UTILITAIRES"

-Barre des menus = Aller = Utilitaires = X11

s'il n'est pas là tu dois reprendre ton DVD d'installation OSX......et là tu as les "installations complémentaires" dont " X11"

Bonne soirée


----------



## cherryblue (21 Novembre 2010)

non tu fais une confusion. X11 c'est pas la version 11 de mac OS X mais la version spécifique ... au macbook Air 11 pouces bien sûr !


----------



## KERRIA (21 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir

Qu'est ce qui te fais dire cela ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h19 ----------

Re...

"X11"  te permets entr'autre et par exemple d'ouvrir OPEN OFFICE.......


----------



## Invité (21 Novembre 2010)

Open Office dernière version s'ouvre dans Mac OsX.
Sans X11 (bien plus rapide, d'ailleurs)


----------



## KERRIA (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir

C'est un fait mais ne m'en servant que pour quelques documents que l'on me "MAILE" je n'ai pas la dernière version...

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## Invité (23 Novembre 2010)

Bah, c'est gratos, pas de raison de s'en priver !


----------



## KERRIA (25 Novembre 2010)

Le Bonjour vous va....

Finalement..... j'ai téléchargé......

Merci


----------



## H-L (20 Mars 2011)

KERRIA a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> X11 n'à rien à voir avec ta version de l'OS X installée pour le fonctionnement de ta machine
> c'est un utilitaire que normalement si tu as tout installé au dépar du trouve dans "UTILITAIRES"
> ...



j'ai un souci je ne trouve pas le CD, y a t'il la possibilité de telecharger x11 sans ce CD? 
et de l'installer sans que l'on m'affirme qu'il est deja present alors que ce n'est pas le cas ?





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Invité (20 Mars 2011)

Et en faisant une recherche avec x11, tu ne trouve rien ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

Ce Mac est en 10.4 Tiger, n'est-ce pas ?

Donc c'est le X11 du DVD d'installation qu'il vous faut. Vous ne le trouverez nulle part ailleurs. Le site d'Apple ne propose que X11 pour 10.3 Panther ou une mise à jour de X11 pour Tiger.

Le message signifie simplement que le X11 que vous essayez d'installer n'est pas valable pour votre système car il s'agit de celui pour 10.3 Panther. La formulation n'est pas heureuse, il faut la comprendre comme "une version de X11 plus récente existe pour votre système".


----------



## subsole (21 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 
Cinq mois déjà.
Donc, sans le DVD, en principe tu devrais pouvoir DL le package X11 là (Le lien fonctionne_ encore_, mais je n'ai pas DL l'archive, donc rien vérifié) ====>  http://idt.lcc.gatech.edu/~cmartin9/files/X11Tiger.zip
L'archive devrait contenir deux package:  X11User.pkg et  X11SDK.pkg.
- Installe  X11User.pkg, l'autre c'est pour les "développeurs"
- En suite il faudra certainement faire une Màj de X11 ====> http://support.apple.com/downloads/X11_Update_2006_1_1_3
et peut être aussi une Combo  et/ou voir ce que la MàJ Système te proposera ?
 Je n'ai pas de Tiger sous la main pour tester, et comme ça commence à dater, fais une sauvegarde de tes données avant de mettre les mains dans le moteur.


----------

